

Pagedown-Bootstrap: a simple, beautiful markdown editor - samwillis
https://github.com/samwillis/pagedown-bootstrap

======
samwillis
The demo is viewable at: [http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2690345/pagedown-bootstrap-
demo/demo...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2690345/pagedown-bootstrap-
demo/demo/browser/demo.html)

